# Tankmate for Oscar



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

Wanting another fish to add to my new setup of 110 gallon,

Will be puting my existing 2 Oscars (8" albino and 7" tiger).


Wanting to have a good mix of colour preferably yellow or blue.

What compatible fish can i put in with them? that is colourful... golden severum?
(besides arowana, or sucker/cat fish)


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yeah i have 3 sev's with my oscar. maybe some pikes?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

or clown loaches?


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

catfish! i have a niger catfish for sale


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> yeah i have 3 sev's with my oscar. maybe some pikes?


what kind of filtration are u running to keep tank clean, and how big tank to house them?


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

BigPete said:


> catfish! i have a niger catfish for sale


Those are too big or grow to big  for me


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

they are in a 150g with an fx5 on it. they will be moving into my 140g ply soon though.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

at one point i had 3 oscars, 1 sev, 3 orange pikes, 10 cl's, and some plecos.


----------



## BigPete (Apr 22, 2010)

u could also try an arowana? maybe something like a silver arowana


----------



## Fish Whisper (Apr 22, 2010)

jay_leask said:


> at one point i had 3 oscars, 1 sev, 3 orange pikes, 10 cl's, and some plecos.


I only have an ac110. fluvial 105, top fin 30, in total, will need to put all into my new set up to reach ~90% of the recommend filtration.

Will be letting go my pleco i have in my current set up.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

before i got my 150 i had a 90g with a fx5 and a 404 on it.


----------

